
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 – Low vs. Ultra Graphics Comparison - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHm7-AkmX1E
======
londons_explore
Is this pretty much "Microsoft's Google Earth"?

Is the whole world mapped? Is the data part of the game or streamed from the
net?

~~~
atonse
They took satellite imagery from Bing Maps. I’m guessing it’s streamed.

